# Neue HD und PC stürtzt ab.



## suntrop (15. Juli 2003)

Gestern habe ich meine alte 20GB Festplatte gegen eine
neue 80GB Festplatte ausgetauscht. 
Beim einstecken des Netzkabels habe ich erst ein
Signalton gehört. Also habe ich die Platte, dann auf 
Master gestellt. Der Ton kam nicht mehr und es kam
die Meldung SUCCESS.

Nur am Abend ist mir der PC einfach aus gegangen.
Und gerade eben auch.
Liegt es an der neuen Platte oder vielleicht doch an
WinXP?
Wie kann ich das mal testen?


----------



## Fabian H (15. Juli 2003)

Es könnte daran liegen, dass das Netzteil zu schwach ist.
Schau mal nach, wieviel Watt es hat (muss auf irgendeiner Seite ein Aufkleber draufsein, da sethts drauf) und poste noch den Rest von deiner PC-Konfiguration.

//Edit: wo, und in welchem Zusammenhang erschien das Success?


----------



## suntrop (16. Juli 2003)

Auf dem Netzteil sthet OUTPUT 300W.
Und was ich auch noch gemerkt habe,
rechts neben den RAM Steckplätzen leuchtet 
ununterbrochen eine grün-gelbe LED Leuchte.
Muss das so sein?

- Elitegroup K7VZA
- 1GHz Athlon
- Seagate 80GB
- WinXP HE
- 384 MB RAM

Und zwei Laufwerke, die hängen aber an einem anderen Kabel.

Das SUCCESS erschien nach dem Einschalten des Rechners.
Da stand davor irgendetwas mit EDSC update oder sowas.
Noch vor dem Bootvorgang.


----------



## Fabian H (16. Juli 2003)

Hm, das Netzteil scheint wohl nicht zu schwach zu sein, es sei denn, es ist ein sehr, sher schlechtes.

Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, denn zeigt die LED an, dass das Netzteil/Mainboard Strom hat, leuchtet also immer, wenn a) Der PC an eine Steckdose angeschlossen ist und b) der PC an ist.


----------



## suntrop (16. Juli 2003)

Zu a) und b): Ja

Was vielleicht auch noch sein könnte, das ich total vergessen habe,
ich habe gleichzeitig auch noch 256 MB SD-RAM eingebaut.
Vielleicht liegst ja daran, das dabei was schief gegangen ist.
Ich werde mir mal noch das Handbuch vom Motherboard zu Hand nehmen
udn ansonsten den PC Laden mal aufsuchen.


----------



## Erpel (17. Juli 2003)

Teste doch einfach den Ramriegel.
Nimm den neuen wieder raus (vorsichtig wie immer mit RAM-Bausteinen) und wenns nicht mehr abschmiert hast du das Problem.


----------



## suntrop (17. Juli 2003)

Den RAM Baustein habe ich gerade entfernt.
Aber die LED leuchtet immer noch.
Im Handbuch steht:

LED1   3VSB LED for SDRAM

weiter unten noch unter NOTE:
The green indicator LED1 turns on if your system is still powered, at which time memory modules cannot be installed or uninstalled.


----------



## Fabian H (17. Juli 2003)

Die LED signalisiert, wie ich schon sagte, nur, ob Strom am Netzteil ist.
Es liegt also kein Fehler vor, wenn sie leuchtet.

Aber du darfst, wie es ja in der Anleitung drin steht, den Arbeitspreicher nicht neu einbauen oder entfernen, wen es leuchtet, musst also erst den Netzstecker aus der Steckdose/dem Netzteil rausziehen.


----------



## suntrop (17. Juli 2003)

Ich habe auch nicht den Arbeitsspeicher eingebaut, als 
Strom am Netzteil war. So komme ich gar nicht dort ran.

Jedenfalls geht die Serie weiter.
Gerade wollte ich den Rechner hochfahren,
aber der PC wollte nicht booten und hat ein 
Piep-Signalton gemeldet. Also habe ich die Platte
vom Netzteil gelöst und es ging wieder. Ich habe die
Platte wieder angeschlossen und er fuhr hoch.
Somit dnke ich doch das es an der Platte liegt.

Vielleicht ist es auch einfach nur ein 
Konstruktionsfehler bei der Herstellung.


----------

